# what color to paint crown molding



## jules4 (Jul 7, 2010)

jrry660 said:


> I have crown moldings outside of my garage that are painted high gloss white. What is a good type of "off" white paint that i can use to paint the ceiling and the wall of the exterior of the garage. I want something that will keep the white theme, but will make the crowns stand out.


Benjamin Moore Dune White is hands down my favourite off-white - it has a great old-plaster look to it and really makes other colours pop. 

I Don't know if it would show off your white mouldings though, since I've never paired it with another white before.


----------

